# Exam Scoring?



## MTeeden (Sep 27, 2010)

So the exam is split into AM and PM sections, 40 questions each. Are the questions worth the same between the AM and PM sessions, and do you have to "pass" both the AM and PM sessions in order to pass the exam? For instance: say I got 40/40 AM questions correct (hypothetical) and 10/40 PM questions correct (or vice versa) for a total score of 50/80. Say the cut score was 49/80, does this mean I pass the exam despite obviously failing one of the sessions?

Also, are all of the different PM sessions graded against each other? For example, are there different cut scores depending on what PM depth section you choose? I have heard that some sections are easier than others and wasn't sure if the NCEES took this into consideration.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 27, 2010)

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## EnvEngineer (Sep 27, 2010)

All questions have the same value and the total score for both secessions is used to determine if you pass or fail. From experience it is very important that you do very well in the morning, covering so many topics it does not have the depth of the afternoon and in my opinion is easier therefore you can build a few extra points to help your overall score.


----------



## Badger (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree with EnvEngineer, do as well as possible in the morning session.

I would read through NCEES outline. There will be 5 sections with 8 problems each section.

Someone said 1 question out of each 8 in each section is conceptual, since I had to take this exam more than once I think that may be true. These can be easy or real hard if you don't work in that area.

The NCEES sample exam is a good example of the morning questions, although it seemed some of afternoon questions were similar to what appeared in the morning session, so I would look through each afternoon section.

Search the board for threads about morning or breath session.

Don't worry about cut score, should be able to get better than 80% in the morning if you study hard, the information is out there. Put the time in, if the test is easy for you and you pass the first time, it will be worth it.

You won't pass with 60% right. Take from me, put in the effort and pass the first time.

God luck.


----------

